# Selling propolis tincture



## leejones15

I looked online and found a law about selling alcohol without a license (OR 471.162, if you are interested) and it says you can sell "proprietary medicinal tinctures unfit for beverage consumption", but I just want to check here, too. Anyone sell their own propolis tincture made with Everclear? I harvested quite a bit this year and was going to sell off some bottles, but was a bit worried about peddling 190 proof alcohol...


----------



## Hops Brewster

Is it fit for making ****tails? If no, stop worrying.


----------



## leejones15

In my opinion, everclear isn't fit for ****tails, but no, tincture isn't either. But, that's all using logic and common sense, a far cry from most laws and bureaucracy...


----------



## allniter

what is the amount of propolis U use to everclear ---


----------



## leejones15

30%


----------



## aunt betty

Mouthwash has alcohol in it. You can buy it at grocery stores that don't sell beer and have no liquor licenses.
Fine line we walk as beekeepers. (a knife's edge)


----------



## Joel

You are required to make application to the FDA and you have to inform customers any medicinal claims have not been investigated by the FDA. The application is simple, once you submit it expect a long, long wait for your cert. I'll see if I can find the web site with the form and post it here.


----------



## BoldBee

What would one use propolis tincture for?


----------

